# Nimi



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

Drove by Nimisilla today. North end is all open water. South end near Eddies has some skim ice that the waves are breaking up.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Drove by at lunch north end is freezing up a bit and the bays are starting to get some ice. The wind needs to die down and kill the waves and will be good.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be checking Nimmy this Weds morning, Jan 7. I'll bring all my gear in anticipation of trekking on the ice & drilling holes if it's safe.

Most likely test the ice at C-1 and C-5 (Campground Bay)._* I wont go out alone during first ice, so if anyone wants to join me., send me a PM *_


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Temp are to be frigid for the next week. The wind will be strong the next couple. I think that will slow the ice formation unfortunately. I live 2 miles from Nimi, will check it out tomorrow for a look. I might take you up on that Icebucket. How do you PM someone?. New to site


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

click on their name on the left side.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone check this am? Hoping it completely froze over. There was no wind last night for like 8 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ill check Wingfoot and Nimi on my way home today. Will report back about 5:00. Lovin

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

I checked Nimi at 1 pm today. Bays have snow on ice and main lake is a frozen slush. Edges were spongy like a trampoline. Should freeze up well next couple days.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody check it out today?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Plenty of unsafe spots today (Weds morn 1/7). 

It just locked-in yesterday., Tuesday afternoon 1/6

Nimmy is known for _many_ underground springs. (My dad & his pal went in during mid season in the 50's.... and there was a foot of ice throughout the lake. Luckily my Uncle Steve pulled them both out).

I'd give it atleast another 24 hrs


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Did u check the ice thickness??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I didnt, but others did.... yesterday.. less than 1"


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

C-5 is about 2 inches thick maybe 5or 6feet offshore spud bar went right through


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Josh for the Ice Check.... Not ready yet, but getting close.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

U guys think it'll be good Saturday evening??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Id be comfortable Saturday. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I checked osp also. The thickness was the same but much harder ice. I had to hit 3 times to get threw there but went right threw at c5. Other spots on nimi were slushy


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Went out at lunch and the snow slushed up the ice. maybe 2" of actual ice and 2-3" of snow at the campground. I saw someone there fishing towards the peninsula, I wasn't brave enough to go near em though the spudbar was going right threw. C-5 looked wet and covered with snow and so did C-6. Din't spud at all though. 
I hope to get out Saturday night or Sunday if it's good by then, anyone is free to join me...


----------

